# Xanadu



## muffntuf (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know who originally bred Xanadu and if she is still alive? Who owned her last?

Thanks!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 22, 2008)

Is this who you are talking about?

ASPC - 137813B XANADU

Sex: MARE	Color: LIGHT BAY

Height: Mane & Tail: BLACK

Date Foaled: 05/31/1988	Markings (1): FLAME; LEFT FRONT PASTERN EXTENDING

Date Registered: 02/28/1989	Markings (2): TO REAR HIGH FETLOCK, LEFT REAR SOCK,

Current Owner: JOHN OR MELANIE RIMMER	Markings (3): RIGHT REAR INSIDE CORONET

Breeder: WARREN HANSEN	Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

HACKNEY: READY TO GO

131074B KILBRO'S WILLIE DOO (HOF)

80830 MISTER SAM

126060A DIPPITY-DO

107635 SNOOTY'S PRETTY PRINCESS

44033 TUXEDO KID

118615A SILVER MANE'S TOP TREND

99315 ROBIN'S SOCIETY GAL

131060A TOP TREND'S MISS LIBERTY

56526 MAPLECREST'S MR. MASTERCRAFT

126332A RAMBLE RIDGE LAURA

75232 FAIRHILL'S MAGIC CARNATION


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 22, 2008)

Ahh Rimmers have her! Wow! She's 20 now.

Thanks by the way!

I don't see her listed for show results, I wonder if she was ever shown?


----------



## Lewella (Jan 22, 2008)

Anything shown prior to the current computer program will not show up as having a show record. That includes animals who have their HOF.... Punch in a 1990's HOF pony's registration number and it will come back with no results.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the lifetime was for a horse's lifetime though. Not just current year.

lewella have you seen this mare?


----------



## Lewella (Jan 22, 2008)

It's supposed to be but show records predating the current system were apparently never entered. I have a mare that was shown by O'Keefe's and has HOF points from back in the early 90's and the office can find no record of her points. I know of a couple of other people who have ponies that they know were shown (some even to National Championships) that they can't get a show record on either....

No, haven't seen Xanadu in person. I'm pretty sure Jackie Tyler was at Taylor's sale when Rimmer's bought her though!


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Lewella! Do Rimmers have a website or email?


----------



## ownedbyapony (Jan 22, 2008)

Xanadu is a very pretty bay mare. Long necked, nice trot and pretty faced. She reminds me alot of Willie Doo in a larger package. I know she was bred when Rimmers bought her and they have also raised a colt out of her by one their studs. Lori Wilkinson has a full sister, Xanadu Too and has raised some nice colts out of her including a Will Doo son named Kathmandu that is now owned by Rich and Kim Kensell in Illinois. Lori also owns Rockets Will Doo who is a son of Xanadu. Cathy Bowers in Iowa has a son of Xanadu, Rambo, and Mike Eschbach of Indiana has a Xanadu son, Zoro. The World Champion Classic gelding was a Xanadu son, Maverick, owned by Tod and Janet Tallon of Indiana.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Amber! I would love to see a picture of her. I am looking at a mare out of Xanadu and Michigan's King Pin. So am looking to try to contact Rimmers.

Trace


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the Rimmer's number as my mare is in training with him....pm if you don't have it.


----------



## shetlandponyluvr (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all! I'm new here. I'm the proud owner of a Xanadu daughter, Michigan's Zena. She's by Michigan's Maverick. I'm not sure why mother was bred to her son, but they produced a nice cross! My little mare is my avatar.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 10, 2008)

If you could, post a bigger pic of her. Thanks!


----------



## shetlandponyluvr (Apr 23, 2008)

It's taken me this long to figure out how to do this! I'm so computer illiterate


----------



## Leeana (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi there Shetlandponyluvr ,

Im glad to see you joined! I dont know i you remember me, but this is Leeana ...i met you at sandusky show (fair) last august and talked to you a bit. I was the one with all the minis / ponies



. I like that mare



.

Nice to see another local join


----------



## shetlandponyluvr (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Leeana!!



I sure do remember you. Fair is always such a hoot. I like my little girl too.



I was out at my parents place this afternoon and decided to clip her and just fuss over her in general. She loves the attention. My youngest is itching to ride her, so I'm planning to go back out tomorrow night. Good talking to you again! -Becky


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting a bigger pic. Very nice mare!


----------



## shetlandponyluvr (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## shetlandponyluvr (May 16, 2009)

Don't know if any of you are interested, but I've decided to sell Michigan's Zena. I've consigned her to the Mt Hope Summer Carriage & Draft Horse Sale on June 12th in Mt Hope, Ohio. She's broke to ride & drive, & according to the Amish boys who are giving her a training refresher, she's traffic safe!


----------

